# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Jon Davis Gets a Sex Robot

## Airicist

Playlist "Jon Davis Gets a Sex Robot"

----------


## Airicist

Jon Davis Gets a Sex Robot Trailer (OFFICIAL)

Published on Aug 4, 2013




> From the minds of the lunatics that brought you "BANANAPOCALYPSE" is a sneak peek YOMYOMF's most outrageous show yet, featuring an all-star cast, every dirty word imaginable, and state-of-the-art ASCII effects. 
> 
> Before they were married, Layla promised her fiance Jon Davis that if perfectly human sex robots were invented, he could fulfill his life-long dream of owning one. She thought it would never happen. Now it's five years later, sex robots have been invented, and the Davises have a new, sexy, robotic member of the household. But instead of being an erotic wish fulfillment for the permanently awkward Jon, his sex robot-ownership threatens to upend his marriage, his friendships, and his sanity.

----------


## Airicist

Jon Davis Gets a Sex Robot (Ep 1 of 6)

Published on Aug 19, 2013




> Episode 1 - Jon Davis gets his fiance Layla to promise that when sex robots are invented, and look "perfectly human" he can get one. Years later, that day has come. Now what?

----------


## Airicist

Jon Davis Gets a Sex Robot (Ep 2 of 6)

Published on Aug 21, 2013




> Episode 2 - Jon's best friend Rob meets the Sex Robot for the first time, and becomes angry when he learns that Jon hasn't had sex with it yet.

----------


## Airicist

Jon Davis Gets a Sex Robot (Ep 3 of 6)

Published on Aug 23, 2013




> Episode 3 - In effort to get more comfortable with his Sex Robot, Jon takes it out for a night on the town.

----------


## Airicist

Jon Davis Gets a Sex Robot (Ep 4 of 6)

Published on Aug 26, 2013




> Episode 4 - Jon & Rob take the Sex Robot to be repaired as Jon considers selling her to Rob.

----------


## Airicist

Jon Davis Gets a Sex Robot (Ep 5 of 6)

Published on Aug 28, 2013




> Episode 5 - Layla puts the Sex Robot into "BFF" mode and bonds with her.

----------


## Airicist

Jon Davis Gets a Sex Robot (Ep 6 of 6)

Published on Aug 30, 2013




> Episode 6 - Jon & Layla see a therapist about the effect The Sex Robot is having on their relationship.

----------

